# Do my cpu has hyper-threading ?

## wokick

It's a pentium4 cpu, but I don't know if it has hyper-threding function.  Can someone tell me? Thanks!

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2392.247

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid

bogomips        : 4788.74

```

----------

## mens

it has the ht flag, so yes, it does :-) You have to compile your kernel with smp support to get it working though

----------

## wokick

 *mens wrote:*   

> it has the ht flag, so yes, it does  You have to compile your kernel with smp support to get it working though

 

Thanks! 

Damn. I have run it without HT for one year already. What a waste!

----------

## bollucks

No, all cpus from Intel since pentium3 have the ht flag. It doesn't mean you actually have a sibling thread unit.

----------

## krinn

Seems easy to answer

```
model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz 
```

Intel start HT with 3.06 Pentium 4 (533 fsb) & newer core with 2.8ghz cpu (for 800 fsb)

So, no, intel didn't make a 2.4 with HT yet

```
model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

```

should be the xptr...

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Yeah, I've also that ht-flag & my machine is P4 1.4Ghz (so definitely not ht-cpu) ,so why it's there   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pragmatine

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Seems easy to answer
> 
> ```
> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz 
> ```
> ...

 

I have an Intel P4 2.4 with HT - 2.4C 800Mhz FSB so I am pretty sure they did make them  :Smile: 

----------

## nichocouk

You could probably find more on INTEL's website

----------

## krinn

 *pragmatine wrote:*   

> I have an Intel P4 2.4 with HT - 2.4C 800Mhz FSB so I am pretty sure they did make them 

 

rofl, something i wasn't aware off  :Razz: 

----------

